# مستشفيات (أوتوكاد) لمن يريد



## ابراهيم الجمل (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 




اقدم لكم 




*مستشفيات (أوتوكاد) لمن يريد*




*تصميم مستشفيات (أوتوكاد) لمن يريد
مرفق ملف مضغوط لمستشفيات لمن يريد الإطلاع أو الإستفادة
( لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم )

التحميل من هنا 

*http://engineer-programs.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_8218.html

​


----------



## ادخال (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## EN.D (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز فعلا كنت ابحث عن مشاريع مستشفيات


----------



## e7sasbyshdny (14 مارس 2011)

شكرررااااااااااا جدا


----------



## shagrath13 (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اهي الكريم وفقك الله.


----------



## elbardawely (2 يونيو 2016)

لو ممكن تعيد رفعهم لان لينك التحميل لا يعمل


----------



## corolla (6 فبراير 2018)

[h=1]تمت إزالة المدونة
الرجاء إعادة الرفع[/h]


----------

